
Trump campaign courts QAnon, online conspiracy movement a violent threat per FBI - aspenmayer
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/how-the-trump-campaign-came-to-court-qanon-the-online-conspiracy-movement-identified-by-the-fbi-as-a-violent-threat/2020/08/01/dd0ea9b4-d1d4-11ea-9038-af089b63ac21_story.html
======
quattrofan
Nutters. Perfect support for a sociopathic narcicist like Trump who can never
do any wrong (in his mind).

------
aspenmayer
Original title was too long. It was:

How the Trump campaign came to court QAnon, the online conspiracy movement
identified by the FBI as a violent threat

For those who have trouble with the link:

[https://archive.is/5jK4z](https://archive.is/5jK4z)

